# Pasturing on land that doesn't perc?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I may be wrong (I usually am :wink: ) but I think the perc test is done just for drainage of a septic system. I would check to see if a well could be dug. Where the average water table is in the area etc. I don't think I would buy land I couldn't dig a well on if I had livestock. If it doesn't perc it just means you couldn't have stock pond but you may be able of have a well. It sounds like it would be a great area for what you are wanting since the cost will be less without the perc it cant be used for a building site.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry for double posting but wanted to add. A lot of people here that keep cattle in remote areas without water get those large sprayer/water tanks and haul water in on those. Just an option if you get the land and no well.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks.

My parents are gonna see what they can do about it, because it would be awesome having my horse (when I get one! haha!) right across the street.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

One thing at a time :wink: If they buy the land there will be no reason not to get a horse to keep the grass down  Keep up the faith and be nice to your parents. Nothing works better at getting a horse than a little kissing up to the parents.


----------

